# Guadalajara.



## FFCPaul (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi folks,

I'm looking into relocating to Mexico with my partner & 4 month old daughter and Guadalajara seems to be a popular place for expats, from what little information I can gather anyway ! 

Can anyone give me a bit more info' on the area ? House prices, schools/nursery etc.

Or if someone can suggest other places that would be good to move to, I'll take that as well !

Hope you can help ?

Regards

Paul.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Guadalajara is a delightful city; "The City of Roses" or "The Silicon Valley of Mexico", etc., etc. The weather is hard to beat, but is slightly better at Lake Chapala, an hour south of Guadalajara Centro.
Zapopan, Chapalita and a few other areas are popular with expats, although there is no real concentration of them in such a large metropolitan area. Retired expats generally prefer the north shore of Lake Chapala. In either case, you will find everything you need and there are private schools for your child, when the time comes. House prices will be whatever you wish to pay, depending upon neighborhood, size and quality; just like anywhere else. If you are considering Guadalajara, I assume you know Spanish. As such, you could look at the online newspaper classifieds, such as Mural, Noticias, Universal and, especially, Informador. For Lake Chapala, just search for Real Estate in Ajijic and Chapala to find several agencies advertising in English. You can also search "Bienes Raices Guadalajara, Mexico" (Caution: There is a Guadalajara in Spain).
Once you've done some homework, it will be time to make an exploratory visit; preferably, for several months. By then, you will know the visa requirements, automobile temporary import procedures and the fact that you shouldn't plan on being able to work in Mexico with any ease, unless you are assigned by a foreign company or already have a firm job offer with a Mexican firm. There are visa restrictions.


----------

